
Are PDF's Obsolete? - edburdo
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/is-pdf-obsolete/254813/
======
simonblack
No.

In fact PDF's are taking over from the previously ubiquitous Microsoft-only
formats. Not everybody can run Microsoft software. If you want to be certain
that people can read your document, send it as a PDF.

Which is only natural for a "PORTABLE Document Format".

------
btschaegg
Beyond being a great example for Betteridge's Law of Headlines[1], this post
essentially seems to say "PDF is bad at things PDF was never supposed to be
used for". Well, go figure.

[1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
avoidwork
wow

~~~
mtmail
Can you elaborate?

